# installer librairie GTK2-perl



## rollerblade (24 Août 2009)

Bonjour,


J ai eu un mackbook il y a fort peu de temps et je souhaiterais installer les librairies GTK2-perl pour faire du developpement et avoir une compatibilité avec mes machines Linux. 

Or l'installation est un veritable parcours du combattant.
Je me retrouve confronter à une multitude de problemes.
J'ai d'abord installer fink puis macport.
Lors de l'installation via MCPAN , on me demande d'installer ExtUtils-Depends et ExtUtils-Pkgconfig

Oki, je tente une installation via les sources echec: pas de regle pour make
Donc je tente une installation via macport
port install p5-extutils-depends
J'ai alors droit maintenant au message

I can't find make or gmake, and my life depends on it.
Go find a public domain implementation or fix your PATH setting

Or make est installé et il se trouve dans /sw/bin/

Bref je tourne en rond...
Si quelqu'un pourrait m'eclairer et ou donner une methode simple d installation de la librairie GTK2-perl...

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

Euh.. Commence par installer XCode, qui est inclu dans le DVD d'install de ton Mac


----------



## rollerblade (24 Août 2009)

Merci pour le conseil.
Chose faite, Xcode installé.
J'ai pu avancer mais lors de l installation de Glib, il ne trouve pas le paquet gobject-2.0 et moi je ne sais pas ou  trouver ce paquet.... 

J ai installer pkg-config mais il n y a pas de gobject

Merci


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Août 2009)

Ici il y a un truc:

http://wiki.gcstar.org/fr/install_macos


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2009)

rollerblade a dit:


> Merci pour le conseil.
> Chose faite, Xcode installé.
> J'ai pu avancer mais lors de l installation de Glib, il ne trouve pas le paquet gobject-2.0 et moi je ne sais pas ou  trouver ce paquet....
> 
> ...



http://www.macports.org/

http://trac.macports.org/browser/trunk/dports/perl/p5-gtk-perl/Portfile


----------



## rollerblade (24 Août 2009)

Merci à tous!! 
Ca fonctionne 

Juste une dernière question pour comprendre le fonctionnement de MAC en general.

Lorsque je fais un port install blabla
Cela s'installe normalement mais la librairie n'apparait pas dans le système (locate blabla ne trouve rien ou whereis blabla ne renvoit rien) mais dans /sw/bin/
Exemple j'ai installé pango via
 port install pango

Et lorsque j'ai voulu installé Gtk2 par le cpan, il me dit pango non installé alors qu'elle est dans /sw/bin/
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi en passant par macport il n'apparait pas dans le systeme. Suis un peu dérouté a ce niveau.

Mais en tout cas merci pour vos reponses.
Probleme resolu


----------



## tatouille (25 Août 2009)

tu as deux ports systeme .... mauvais

le root de macport est /opt/local

.profile ->
export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin

le root de fink est /sw

.profile ->
export PATH=$PATH:/sw/bin

si tu n'es pas coutumié des unix-like je te deconseille d'avoir deux ports systeme d'installes

fais un choix soit fink soit macports


----------

